# Tally at 5 weeks old



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some updated pics of my puppy Tally, 5 weeks old - I went to visit her again at the weekend, can't wait to bring her home! She's a working type cocker spaniel














































Sophie
x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol send her round I don't think she's right for you:blushing:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

she's gorgeous! not long now till you bring her home


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL, I'll pop her in a jiffy bag!

She's grown so much in a week.... I'd better get her home soon, the shopping i'm doing in the meantime is costing me a fortune!

Sophie
x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Can i have a doggy bag for her please? lmao, SOOO CUTE!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sophiew said:


> LOL, I'll pop her in a jiffy bag!
> 
> She's grown so much in a week.... I'd better get her home soon, the shopping i'm doing in the meantime is costing me a fortune!
> 
> ...


Yep i did that with my lot


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Just adorable...lovely pics.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

He's too adorable to every pieces. That was so exciting for you, and it feels days were as long as years, and I might steal him! Advance congratulations!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Is tally a bar of Chocolate!???........


If so i want to eat her all up!...:001_tt2:

WoooooW.. my Fav colour xxxx


----------



## WaggyTail (Aug 11, 2009)

She is adorable. So cute.


----------

